# gli skill vs. le skill



## -Ricky-

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei chiedervi se secondo voi l'articolo (in italiano) più adatto per "skill" è quello maschile o quello femminile.

Io ho sempre usato quello femminile, ma recentemente sono stato corretto.

Io traduco "skill" con "abilità" (anche se so che può essere tradotta diversamente), e quindi accordo l'articolo con il genere tradotto.


----------



## Trilly25

Ciao,
ho sempre considerato skill come maschile, e solitamente al plurale.
es. _"Quali sono i tuoi skills principali?"_


----------



## signoravecchia

Ciao!
Ho considerato le parole _inglese_ come "skill", taxi, email, computer...ecc., maschile.  Skill puo` essere usato nel singolare ne plurale.

Lui ha lo skill di fare un buon meccanico.  
Questi sono gli skill bisognati per il lavoro.

L'inglese e` la mia madre lingua.  Spero che abbia scritto bene.


----------



## miri

Ciao Ricky, anch'io come te ho sempre usato l'articolo femminile plurale.
Qui c'è una conferma, nel titolo di un libro importante.


----------



## effeundici

Per me è stato sempre maschile, anche se devo dire che molto più spesso l'ho sentito nella versione *TERRIFICANTE *_skillato._

_Dobbiamo assumere una persona già skillata, altrimenti ci vuole troppo per formarla_


----------



## miri

A mio parere, i titoli di libri o di ricerche in questo ambito fanno testo. Oltre a quello citato prima " _Educare le Life Skills. Le          abilità psico-sociali e affettive secondo l’Organizzazione Mondiale          della Sanità" ,_ anche "TESI DI DOTTORATO:Lo sviluppo delle Life Skills negli adolescenti"  e tanti altri ...basta guardare su Google. Se provi con "gli skill", la ricerca viene fuorviata perchè in questo caso "skill" è accompagnato quasi sempre da "games".


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Fermo restando che usare forestierismi quando esiste l'esatta traduzione italiana è incomprensibile (ma non addentriamoci in queste polemiche...), credo che l'articolo più indicato sia "gli", perché, anche se la traduzione in italiano è femminile, l'assenza di desinenza cataloga il lemma automaticamente come neutro invariabile, cioè, morfologicamente, come maschile. Questa è la mia opinione, al riguardo non credo esistano regole fisse.


----------



## -Ricky-

Ok, ora però purtroppo non ho la skill necessaria per dire al mio Prof. (è lui che mi ha corretto) che probabilmente è lui a sbagliare =)


----------



## xmas50

La grammatica italiana dice che le parole straniere usate in italiano, mantengono il genere della lingua d’origine. Per i vocaboli neutri tedeschi, latini, russi ecc., in italiano si usa il maschile(il leitmotiv). 
  Ma questo non vale per l’inglese (e ti pareva!). Per i termini neutri inglesi, in italiano si usa il genere del vocabolo corrispondente italiano (e c’è sempre un termine corrispondente!), quindi skill dovrebbe essere femminile dato che viene tradotto con abilità, capacità. Personalmente non l’ho mai sentito al femminile e mi suona stranissimo, ma tant’è…
  È pur vero che ci sono sempre le solite eccezioni. 
  Per quanto riguarda il plurale, la regola grammaticale dice che i vocaboli tronchi terminanti in consonante hanno il plurale invariato. Se la parola straniera è entrata nel lessico comune (film, spot, sport, fan, musical, gol/goal) si comporta come una parola italiana e quindi plurale invariato; se, invece, la parola straniera non fa ancora parte del lessico comune, si comporta, appunto, da parola straniera, cioè va scritta in corsivo e fa il plurale secondo (giustamente!) la lingua d’origine. Purtroppo mi è capitato di vedere land (tedesco, che al plurale fa länder) scritto all’inglese lands. 
  Spero di non essermi dilungata troppo, ma le regole esistono anche se spesso vengono disattese.


----------



## -Ricky-

Sei stata chiarissima! A questo punto vi chiederei: "skill" è entrata a far parte del lessico comune o no secondo voi? Io lo sento usare moltissimo, ma forse il discrimine potrebbe essere la presenza o meno in un vocabolario italiano?


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

_S__kill_ in inglese non credo sia femminile, per questo dico che a mio avviso sarebbe meglio pensarla come un neutro invariabile, cioè come un maschile, in italiano.


----------



## vale_ca

Credo che sia una questione di difficile soluzione. E credo che anche in questo caso possano esserci differenti tendenze tra il nord e il sud dell'Italia. 

Da noi, al nord, io ho sempre sentito usare il maschile,  per skill, e mi suona strano il femminile.

D'altra parte al sud ho visto che si usa spesso il femminile.

Lo stesso per la parola "release". 
Al nord e' sicuramente maschile, ma da Roma in giu' ho sempre e solo sentito dire la release.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

vale_ca said:


> Credo che sia una questione di difficile soluzione. E credo che anche in questo caso possano esserci differenti tendenze tra il nord e il sud dell'Italia.
> 
> Da noi, al nord, io ho sempre sentito usare il maschile,  per skill, e mi suona strano il femminile.
> 
> D'altra parte al sud ho visto che si usa spesso il femminile.
> 
> Lo stesso per la parola "release".
> Al nord e' sicuramente maschile, ma da Roma in giu' ho sempre e solo sentito dire la release.



Io sono del nord e per "_release_" uso il femminile. La questione si complica. Credo che in questo caso il dato statistico (la ricerca su Google dell'una e dell'altra occorrenza) sia dirimente.


----------



## vale_ca

Oooops!
Io l'avevo sentito solo al sud! 

Ho provato a fare le ricerche in google, ma e' difficile depurare i risultati... troppe parole composte (tipo la skill card).

Sembra comunque che sia skill sia release siano usati di piu' al femminile.

Devo dire che non mi piace molto - ma credo sia solo questione di abitudine. 
In fondo, quando nacque, il termine _automobile_ era maschile (gli automobili ). Chi lo direbbe adesso?


----------



## robmerl

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Fermo restando che usare forestierismi quando esiste l'esatta traduzione italiana è incomprensibile (ma non addentriamoci in queste polemiche...), credo che l'articolo più indicato sia "gli", perché, anche se la traduzione in italiano è femminile, l'assenza di desinenza cataloga il lemma automaticamente come neutro invariabile, cioè, morfologicamente, come maschile. Questa è la mia opinione, al riguardo non credo esistano regole fisse.



io userei - e uso - sempre il maschile proprio per questa ragione grammaticale. è chiaro che "skill" si usa nelle traduzioni solo come alternativa alla ripetizione di "competenza".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Ricordo a tutti che l'argomento è già stato ampiamente discusso qui
> 
> genere dei nomi stranieri
> 
> e che quindi in questa specifica discussione vogliamo SOLO trattare il caso specifico del temine "skill"*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi che non c'è nessuno bisogno di usare "skill" in italiano e quindi la questione dell'articolo non si pone.


----------

